# Red zebra cichlid?????



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Can I keep one in a 29g? If yes; What other fish can I keep?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can keep exactly 1 in a 29 with noting else. They will tell you max size 6", but that doesn't include the tail and they can grow bigger than that. The are aggressive fish that need one 4' long tank per male.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Game over I guess.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would put two in a small tank like that until they get bigger. But my choice for cichlids in a 29g would be 2 yellow labs and a zibra. Beautiful colors and any tank size works until they reach that bigger size but it takes a while for them to grow so you have plenty of time to save up for a bigger tank. Look on Craigslist for a used 55g they sell for so cheap. 

Also with this being a huge worldwide hobby people get into fish keeping and get out of it all within the same year even months after setting something up, that means tanks are so common sold cheaper then dirt and even given away for free. I picked up both of my 55g tanks for free from a guy I brought a tv from. He had them sitting upright in a room off of the basement I got the tv out of I asked how much he wanted for them and he gave them to me free. I just seen a add on Craigslist in my area of a store closing and they gave away 100 20g 2 1200g and a handful of 55s I picked up 3 20g tanks to bad for me I got there late and all the bigger tanks were gone. Im still kicking myself in the ass for not having a 1200g ;( girlfriend took to long to get ready


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

@cory i wudve left without her lol and i agree tanks nowadays are dirt cheap i got a 50g for free with entire setup and i got a 90g for only 130$ for tank stand and canopy!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea I thought of it, but I still came home with a couple of 20s


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i almost had a 150g for 150$ entire setup lol i wouldve tried saltwater for that one


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish I could find a 150 as well. But Craigslist is loaded with 75g and under the common tanks. People above 75s know what they are doing so they don't surface as much.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

All i have is enough room for a 29g. other ideas only for a 29g?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Small cichlids, you can raise a couple until they get to big. I got all my cichlids really small. I picked out the tiny ones that were under an inch. Often they are also cheaper then the large cichlids. Like half the price. And by the time they get bigger you will have plenty of time to get a much bigger tank. It's not like they grow to be 6" over night. And they don't grow like plants in a few weeks. It takes months if not years to get them to be that big. 

I personally like the electric yellows and my other favorite is the Zebra cichlid both africans both will be fine in that tank until they reach a larger size. Both are commen and you will be able to find pretty small ones at your fish store.

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...b=wi&q=zibra cichlid&sa=N&biw=320&bih=416#i=1

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...low electric cichlid&sa=N&biw=320&bih=416#i=2

Remember breeders don't keep there fry in 150+ gallon tanks.. They let them grow out in much smaller areas.

-------------------
Straight from the African cichlid forum, this guy is a skilled African cichlid keeper and this is how he started. So please don't judge right away that your fish is full grown and is going to be to big for your tank.

His words not mine.

My brother in law lives in an apartment building where he has maximum room for a tank with a capacity of 88 Gallons (400 liters). I just loved the look of that tank, and started dreaming of one just like it. Unfortunately, our living room is not big enough for a tank that size because of all our other furniture, so I started keeping some cichlids in a small tank of 13 Gallons.
----------------------
He upgraded far far down the road to a 50g where he keeps the original cochlids. 
---------------
My words, everyone in this hobby expects you to have a huge huge tank for fish keeping. But what they have to remember is that most people are not going to go out and buy that 20" fish. Could it get that big possibly. Is it going to get that big overnight? NO!!! You have plenty of time. The Africans I have grow like a baby. They are small they are not getting huge over night. It takes a while! So coolfish, put what you want in that tank and remember you have plenty of time to upgrade to a bigger tank before your fish is a monster.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Neolamprologus brichardi. Julidochromis ornatus or Multies.

or

kirbs, rams, or apistoes.

Choose one "dwarf cichlid" and start with a pair.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cough cough Labidochromis Caeruleus cough.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

My 2nd fav cichlid, will do fine in a 29g 










My all time fav that is my 2nd fav best friend in the tank.










These two get along so well that they share hiding spots and if another cichlid goes for the zebra the elec yellow will chase them away. Also since the red zebra is smaller feeding time bigger fish will bump him out of the way my elec will push the others around so he can eat. It's pretty cute 

Yes guys say cute to


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't get mbuna for 29. Although I had a trio of P. Saulosi in one for a long time, they are really more suited to 4' tank. If you put them is a smaller tank, make sure you have plan to exchange large ones for small ones.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I guess I could do a bunch of neon tetras and one big fish. About how many neon tetras can work? Maybe two schools neon tetras and glowlights?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd put like 30ish if ur going planted


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

he cudve done rams,or angels


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I like Angels but I also love cichlids. It would be a hard choice. Unless I could get koi angels, then the angels would win the battle


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I like cichlids too but guess my tank is to small. I'm also going to make the 29g planted. The dwarf hair grass is starting to grow out nice.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wouldn't think it's to small for 2 or 3 zebras and you can have plants with them.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Cory1990 said:


> I wouldn't think it's to small for 2 or 3 zebras...


I think that would be too small of a quantity. Small tanks (which the 29gal is from a mbuna standpoint) and small numbers of mbuna's (less than six) each have a way of amplifying their natural territorial nature.

Small juvenile red zebra's, such as these









might work for a period of time (the tank is good as a temporary grow out tank), but I don't think a trio of full grown red zebra's, such as these,









even if they were all females, would work in a 29gal when thinking in long term aspects. Too easy for them to single each other out.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Well what's you going to do I guess.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is true, but. There's alway a but. Lol I have two yellow labs together right now in a 20g both females and I'm having 0 problems with them. IMO if you get them at fry size and then put them together they don't show as much aggression. And with all the africans I own they get along great and show 0 aggression. But when I got a pair that where about 2" they fought all the time and had to be moved. My main African tank has 8 mixed Africans i got each one at nickle size or a little smaller. And I have 0 problems with any of them. They are 2-3" now.


----------

